# Work for English surveyor with PR



## rifleman (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok, I am married to a Malaysian. We live in London but have always intended moving to Malaysia eventually. Our original plan was to move when I reached retirement age, which is a long way off.

However, we have noticed that if we came with my wife using the "talentcorp" route that has been set up to encourage skilled Malaysian expats back there might be some advantages.

But if we do that I will have to work and whilst I will have a visa that allows me to work my problem is in figuring out what sort of work.

I am a building surveyor. I know there is demand for quantity surveyors, and my skills are similar, but I am also aware that building surveying is a relatively new profession in Malaysia and I was wondering whether self employment is possible?

I am only aware of one building surveying firm in the whole of malaysia, so I think there may be a market.


----------

